# "Computer" (Arbeitsplatz im Explorer) braucht ewig zum Laden



## Riccey (3. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich benutze Windows 8.1 zusammen mit einer 1TB HDD und einer 120GB SSD. Bis vor Kurzem lief alles reibungslos, aber seit heute dauert es ewig, bis die Datenträger sowie Bibliotheken im Arbeitsplatz a.k.a. Computer angezeigt werden.
Weis jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## sikeij (3. November 2013)

schau mal in den Energieoptionen wann sich deine Festplatte ausschaltet. Ist das der Fall dauert es bei mir auch ein paar Sekunden. Standardmäßig sind glaube ich 20 Min eingestellt. Folgender Pfad:
Rechtsklick auf Startbutton->Energieoptionen->Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern->Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern->Festplatte->Festplatte ausschalten nach ...
Ist das der Fall hörst auch wie die HDD anspringt.


----------



## Riccey (3. November 2013)

Danke jetzt weis ich immerhin wie ich die Festplatte nach ner Weile ausschalten lassen kann  aber das wars nicht, sie lief noch.
Generell wird alles sehr langsam geladen, es wird gar nichts angezeigt, bevor ich nicht ca. eine halbe Minute gewartet habe... Aber manchmal funktionierts auch so wie sonst habe ich festgestellt. Alles sehr komisch :o


----------



## blaudoge (4. November 2013)

Passiert das nur einmal, nach dem hochfahren oder ist das reproduzierbar, bei jedem Öffnen?

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dein Virenscanner erstmal die Platte scannt bevor man darauf zugreifen darf...

Ansonsten, hast du irgendwelche Netzlaufwerke verbunden? Zumindest gabs unter XP (soweit ich mich erinnere) Probleme damit, wenn sie noch nicht verbunden waren.


----------



## Riccey (4. November 2013)

Kommt öfters, grade nach dem Start gibg es ohne Probleme, doch ein paar Öffnungen danach wieder das gleiche Drama.. Am Virenscanner (Norton) liegt es denke ich nicht, da ich ihn schon mehrere wochen installiert habe und es bis vor kurzem ja noch keine Proleme gab. Ich hab ihn auch mal ausgeschalten bzw. aus den Prozessen geworfen aber hat auch nichts gebracht.

Netzlaufwerke habe ich keine Verbunden.


----------



## Riccey (4. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaudoge (4. November 2013)

Hm, das hier könntest du mal ausprobieren:
Windows: Ordner öffnen Dauert zu lange. Grüner Explorer-Balken bewegt sich kaum - [TechFrage.de]


----------



## Riccey (7. November 2013)

Blaudoge ich liebe dich! Das Deaktivieren von Windows Search hat den Fehler behoben und der Rechner rennt wie eh und je  Endlich machts wieder Spaß damit zu Arbeiten


----------



## blaudoge (8. November 2013)

Super! Freut mich dass ich helfen konnte


----------

